# Separation agreement - Formal or Informal?



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Posted here as well since I'm not sure which is the best place to get an answer.

If you are in a separation with no clear direction of saving the marriage or not, was your separation agreement done formally (using the courts), or by only written agreement between the two of you (no court or lawyers involved)?


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

The informal agreement is not worth the paper it's written on, especially when you don't have a clear picture if were you are and were you want to be. People will say get an informal agreement and have a notory put their stamp on it will give an informal agreement teeth and weight - nothing further from the truth.

Look an informal agreement will work if you have two people committed to each other and their marriage and see the separation as a necessary evil to save the marriage.

Go to the Family Court they may have programs that may get a formal agreement together.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Be careful - if you agree to something "informally" now - its my understanding that you might be setting a precedent for any later formal agreements.

For example - agreeing to leave the house and have limited visitation with the kids - a court could agree to keeping this in place if the children are doing OK with the agreement.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

